# LJ's Crew is gonna get drunk, thanks to n3uka



## HarryCulo (Aug 18, 2006)

Holy craaaappp!! David is trying to send us into rehab single-handed!!

Look what he sent the S.Fla crew, a birthday-LJ's closing-whatever bomb..... and a half!










David that was very, very nice of you. On behalf of all of us...... Thank you big guy!! But you know what this means........ :gn

By the way, I've got it all figured out. I've got dibs on the Rum, I'll take care of that in under 30 minutes with a double-corona. Ron will polish off the Tequila while eating a salami sammich. Andrew and Mike can fight over the Port :bx

As for Carlos.... hmm, we'll have something for him if/when he gets there u

....just playin.

PS That goat picture is gonna give me nightmares.

:ss


----------



## Tripp (Nov 27, 2006)

I really hope I never get a tequila bomb.... Tequila takes me down faster than an angry police dog.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

LOL!! Great liquor bomb to a great bunch of monkies!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Booze Bomb !!

That crew is realy going to have some fun !!


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

dude! I LOVE that rum! I blame Carlos for my new rum addiction!

WTG Nu3ka.. !!!:ss


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Unreal!!!

Al, I like the way you have those bottles figured out and "mierda" for me.
I guess I will have to make sure I get there early on Saturday.

David,
Many thanks!!!


----------



## dawgboy (Sep 20, 2006)

Damuhm Nice Hit!


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

Tripp said:


> I really hope I never get a tequila bomb.... Tequila takes me down faster than an angry police dog.


I know what you mean, once, I got married to an angry police dog after drinking Tequila! ...and I don't even want to talk about the goat! :hn

Awesome bomb!


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

HOLY CRAP!!!!!!!!!!! That's RIDICULOUS! I have never even IMAGINED that many beverages in my life!:bl


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

TMoneYNYY said:


> HOLY CRAP!!!!!!!!!!! That's RIDICULOUS! I have never even IMAGINED that many beverages in my life!:bl


:r 
Typical Saturday in South Florida.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

OH DAMN!!!!!! 100% Blue Agave Tequila :dr !!!!!!! Thank You bro!!!!! But Like Al said :gn :gn :gn :gn !!!!!

Ron


----------



## HarryCulo (Aug 18, 2006)

Blueface said:


> Unreal!!!
> 
> Al, I like the way you have those bottles figured out and "mierda" for me.
> I guess I will have to make sure I get there early on Saturday.


:r Yes, get there early........ or mierda for you -----> :BS

And I do mean THIS Saturday, which will be the Pre-herf-to-the-herf-of-all-herfs...... which is NEXT Saturday.

:z


----------



## akatora (Dec 12, 2005)

A W E S O M E hit there!!! :ss I can almost taste it from here :r


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

wow hats off to you.. nice


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Thats right Dave,give booze to the drunks:r :r don't forget to take their keys!


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Great liquor bomb, that should keep them busy and maybe even help them forget that picture of that goat


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Nice hit, enjoy fellas wish I could b there.. Save me some of that Porto, better yet can I join n on the fight....


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

n3uka said:


> *I will be there in spirits.* I so wish i could make it.
> Somebody eat a piece of cheesecake for me :dr
> 
> We expect to see many pics.


Enjoy it guys. I was just trying to get you back for smacking me around when I was down. So who is going to be the designated drunk, I mean driver?

Don't forget the pics :al


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

n3uka said:


> Don't forget the pics :al


Hell yea! Gotta have pics of the drunken carnage!


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

Thank You much David. We will be plotting our revenge when we are hammered on saturday


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

It's a Booze Bomb! Great hit! :ss


----------



## imthegoal (Jul 29, 2006)

Good thing for the LJ's crew I am not there. I would definately be contributing to the demise of those bottels. Now that I think about it when I get home 9 months without a single drop of alcohol will probably affect my tolerance quite a bit.


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Blueface said:


> :r
> Typical Saturday in South Florida.


I'VE GOTTA GET TO FLORIDA!:tu :bl


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

VERY NICE!!!

:al :al :al :al :al


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Blueface said:


> Unreal!!!
> 
> Al, I like the way you have those bottles figured out and "mierda" for me.
> I guess I will have to make sure I get there early on Saturday.
> ...


can't be touched till the 24th........:al


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Outstanding booze bomb


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Oh boy.............this is gonna get ugly!

ATL


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

ATLHARP said:


> Oh boy.............this is gonna get ugly!
> 
> ATL


I thought booze made everyone look better if you drink enough?


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

n3uka said:


> I thought booze made everyone look better if you drink enough?


Ok we have hit the bottles of Port, Tequila, and Rum and I must say it hasn't worked. I can't feel my legs...................:al

ATL


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

[No message]


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

Nice bomb!


----------

